
The golden rule for positioning your Startup or Product - dcancel
http://davidcancel.com/my-golden-rule-for-pitching-your-startup-or-product/
======
dcao
I like your idea, and I believe it'll work for sure. Because when people are
not familiar with your product, they can only focus on one thing, maybe the
most important thing.

However, I still have problem to identify the most important thing for my
product. It is

\- a better search engine \- build your private web \- resolve SEO problem for
business

without "AND", how can I convey the value of the product? When Amazon has not
become the largest online store, how can they describe that they are?

